# Satellite SPOT TAG 286



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Over on ProjectTarpon.com's website is a graphic of SPOT tag 286 (130lb). The tag has not been heard from since October 3rd, which is a good thing. The fish is just not rolling enough to get a signal lock.

http://www.projecttarpon.com/PATresearch.html


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

That's 2Cool.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving. We think the tag came off. We didn't get any good fixes on her way south but the tag has come off near Veracruz.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

We still have some PAT tags in fish. Keep you posted.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Good stuff! Thanks for update


----------

